# (Erotica) Dark Damsel: Damsel in Distress (heroine in peril)



## Delta (Sep 3, 2011)

Damsel In Distress (Dark Damsel) (link removed -- you can find it on Amazon if you wish to search)

Heroine in peril fiction. For ADULT audiences only.

Dark Damsel, costumed crime-fighter in the Hub City, has made enemies through the years. Now, vengeance reaches out from the past to destroy our heroine, to humiliate her and cause her to forgo her cause.

But a heroine eschews danger, she embodies our best features. She's brave, resourceful, and intelligent. She'll go into a fight she doesn't think she can win because others count on her to do so. She's the better part of who we are. Yes, she can have her doubts, her fears, but she'll eventually overcome them. Defeat is only a lesson learned, a goad to become better.

Pitted against an implacable foe, can Dark Damsel remain a guardian of the Hub City, or will he once and forever remove her from the ranks of the Hub City's costumed crime-fighters.

Dark Damsel, Damsel in Distress, a 35,000 word book. Contains graphic sex. For adults 18 years of age and over, who don't object to sex in their fiction.

Under my Pen Name: Echo Chambers.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Delta (Sep 3, 2011)

Dark Damsel has everything a heroine needs: a costume, a secret identity, friends (both civilian and other costumed heroines) and, of course, someone who wants to defeat her.

Come and take a look at how a heroine overcomes adversity.

And Adult book for mature audiences only.


----------



## Delta (Sep 3, 2011)

Last chance at a free copy. Free Oct 16, 17, 18.


----------



## Delta (Sep 3, 2011)

Come and meet Dark Damsel. Live vicariously through her as she experiences thrills, chills, and the excitement that can only come to a heroine who prowls the crime-infested areas of The Hub City.

In Damsel In Distress (Dark Damsel) get to know the Damsel and prepare for her further adventures in Betrayals (Dark Damsel) (link removed -- you can find it on Amazon if you wish to search)


----------



## Delta (Sep 3, 2011)

When the Hub City needs a heroine, Dark Damsel is never far away. These Adult Books chronicle the adventures of the City's most popular herione: Dark Damsel.

In Damsel In Distress (Dark Damsel) a mystery man after revenge stalks the Damsel -- but she's a true heroine, and nothing will stop her as she hunts for the jewel thief. Then in Betrayals (Dark Damsel) travel with the Damsel as she fights crime -- even while framed for things she didn't do.


----------



## Delta (Sep 3, 2011)

Dark Damsel lives by night, hunts criminals in the Hub City. Can you hunt her down? I can't link to the story, given the new rules, but I can give a hint or two. Try Amazon.com. Try their search engine. Try entering Dark Damsel and Echo Chambers into the search engine. Then with a simple click, you can begin the hunt. Wild books taste better than tame ones. Your joy in using your skill and cunning to bring down a wild book will more than make up for the effort. Try it today! You may find it exhilarating.

Dark Damsel is also available for KU (Kindle Unlimited) members at this time. This may change. Read your fill now.


----------

